# ML Depth Subwoofer Insight



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm relatively new into the hi-fi audio scene, but after I heard the Summits last week I was instantly drawn in. While I already have decent speakers (and don't have the room for the Summits yet), I'm looking to get a subwoofer to round out my 2 channel system. 

I heard the Depth i and was pretty impressed. I still can't get over how such small drivers can go so deep. My dealer's got it at a discount, but, for around the same budget I could also get a REL 301, Velodyne DD-12 (used), any SVS sub, the Paradigm Seismic 10, or the Sunfire True Subwoofer EQ.

I generally perfer a smaller footprint over a larger footprint, but still want decent extention and output. Also, aesthetics are somewhat important. My next choice in this price range would probably be a used or clearance DD-12. AVTalk has some revealing metrics from their test reports.

Unfortunately, I don't have the time to listen to all of these subs. Can anyone, who has experiance with these subs, give some insight/opinions? Thank you members!


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I won't even claim to have heard a tiny fraction of the subs you mentioned -- however, I think I'd still say the overwhelming recommendation is the SVS sub. There will be some that will say otherwise I'm sure, but I think most people will say that dollar for dollar, SVS subs will outperform any retail store sub.

JCD


----------



## Zembonez (Mar 17, 2008)

My experience is also minimal but I have personally owned a Velodyne HGS-10 (in my builtin amp days) and I have a close friend who runs the Sunfire True. The Velodyne was a 8 out of 10 performer, but proved boomy and less powerful than it should have been for the price IMO. The Sunfire has excellent sonic qualities but suffers from being overly optimistic in its power ratings like anything else that trickled down from Bob Carver. 

These are simply my opinions...


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Zembones, how did the Sunfire EQ compare to your HGS-10? Was it (more/less) loud, deeper, boomier? I've seen quantitative test measurements, but would have like to have the qualitative perspective as well. I demoed a new EQ a while back and was impressed, though unfortunately I've never heard any Velodyne for that matter. 

Also FYI, for this level of money, I want to have the full warranty, otherwise I would have bought used or online a long time ago...


----------



## Zembonez (Mar 17, 2008)

Unfortunately the Sunfire was not on the best of equipment or in a very good theater environment. I'm not knocking anyones' equipment preferences, mind you, but it was being run (sub out) on a pretty basic Yamaha 5.1 box. (the $249 retail variety from a local big box store) What's funny is that the silly thing had superb ultra low end and blended very well with some little "cube like" Polks with a larger center (The kind that all came in the same box). You just couldn't push it. A decent THX soundtrack had it huffing and puffing like a pack a day smoking marathon runner at the finish line. On some good music material, it wasn't bad at all.

The Velodyne was a 10 as I am sure you are aware instead of the 12 you are looking at. It was in my listening room on a bit better - or higher in the lineup - equipment (once again IMO) It was a pretty good movie soundtrack performer but anything musical soon had you cringing when the next bass note hit. It was too boomy and not nearly as musical as the Sunfire. Power was not really a problem.

Please keep in mind that the environments were quite different and I did not get to sample the Sunfire on what I think was my better equipment. I think the Sunfire might have been a good fit since my speakers are quite capable of 100Hz and the little Polks were probably 250Hz at best at the low end. The Sunfire would not have had to work so hard with better support from the mains.

This is only my opinion... So please no "firing squad death" from anybody that is a fan of something I did not flatter. Everybody has an op.


----------

